
How I submit my startup website here? - raad_altaie
i got flagged once i tried to do that (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;conferfly.com). any idea how i should post my startup link in here?
thank you!
======
chrisbennet
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Have you seen this?

------
grassmudhorse
I see what you did there. I like it.

